# 2015 Pullitzer Prize for Music...



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

... goes to Julia Wolfe's "Anthracite Fields".

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivec...lfe-wins-music-pulitzer-for-anthracite-fields

Good news for people who like Julia Wolfe's music and don't think the Pulitzer Prize is stupid!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Shoot! I thought I was going to get it. Well, congratulations to Wolfe! I look forward to hearing her music... and perhaps to burning it in order to increase global warming and the value of property in Greenland!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations to Julia Wolfe. I suspect only time will tell how her music will fare.

As I glance over a list of Pulitzer Prize winners in music, I see works that range from the ubiquitous (1945: Aaron Copland, _Appalachian Spring_, ballet) to the relatively obscure (1959: John La Montaine, Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 9.).

I've long enjoyed La Montaine's Piano Concerto, of which at least one recording has been made (a copy of which I have), and it's a shame it isn't better known.

I've tried to hear each of the Pulitzer winners and attempt to collect recordings of each piece listed, and my success rate is pretty good thus far. As for hearing the Pulitzer winners, I'm probably not in the common lot since I have sought out the works. I will give Wolfe's "Anthracite Fields" a listen, and if a recording exists, you can bet I'll add it to my already too large collection. (When will I learn?)

But for a sampling of what is happening in American serious music (and jazz, even), there is probably no better list to start with than the Pulitzer Prize winners in music. Some great stuff there.

A few of my other favorites include: 1948: Walter Piston, Symphony No. 3; 1956: Ernst Toch, Symphony No. 3; 1963: Samuel Barber, Piano Concerto; and 1968: George Crumb, _Echoes of Time and the River_. Much to explore on the list.

I'm happy to see Wolfe join the club. She's in good company.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome... I will check out her work soon then.


----------

